# LED LENSER F1 Limited Edition



## RC-Lights (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello guys,

what you are thinking about this flashlight ?







its part of a limited edition of 11 lights. There is a XP-E2 blue LED in it with 1,5A and a fully programmable driver.

Best regards from Germany

Michael


----------



## rioimmagina (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks cool!


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 17, 2014)

Not thinking a lot about it to be honest just another light in a very crowded market.


----------



## lps (Oct 17, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Not thinking a lot about it to be honest just another light in a very crowded market.



Really? :duh2:

It occurs to me that you are in the wrong forum here. 
Hint: It's about flashlights and nothing else.

I think it's cool. (might be, because it's mine  )


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks very interesting. What does it mean fully programmable in this case: are there a number of preset modes?


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 17, 2014)

lps said:


> Really? :duh2:
> 
> It occurs to me that you are in the wrong forum here.
> Hint: It's about flashlights and nothing else.
> ...



Oh chappy i am very much in the right forum,just because it appeals to you it does nothing for me and much prefer some of the recent offerings from Fenix.


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 18, 2014)

hi,

no, you can set the number of modes, the brightness of each mode, set strobe, bacon or sos, you can also make two groups with different modes. a very nice UI 

there are 11 of this lights and every light gets a different setting. i have some lights with the Nichia 219BT or Cree XP-G2 @3,5A or XP-L with 1000 Lumens.

best regards,

Michael


----------



## Norm (Oct 18, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Not thinking a lot about it to be honest just another light in a very crowded market.





mcnair55 said:


> Oh chappy i am very much in the right forum,just because it appeals to you it does nothing for me and much prefer some of the recent offerings from Fenix.


Why did you feel the need to reply then? Your comment as is often the case, adds nothing to the topic at hand. 

Norm


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 18, 2014)

Norm said:


> Why did you feel the need to reply then? Your comment as is often the case, adds nothing to the topic at hand.
> 
> Norm



Because as a light collector i enjoy new stuff but on this occasion the LL disappoints.


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 18, 2014)

maybe you will have more fun with the next light...


----------



## BarryH (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks nice. I like it! Especially the blue XP-E2 along with the blue trits.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 19, 2014)

RC-Lights said:


> maybe you will have more fun with the next light...



I hope so as i am normally a big Led Lenser fan.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 19, 2014)

RC-Lights said:


> There is a XP-E2 blue LED in it with 1,5A and a fully programmable driver.



Any more info on what fully programmable means? No USB port, not bluetooth capable. Disassemble and program via ISP connector?

Or is that LL marketing for you can change modes ...


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 20, 2014)

RC-Lights said:


> hi,
> 
> you can set the number of modes, the brightness of each mode, set strobe, bacon or sos, you can also make two groups with different modes. a very nice UI
> 
> ...



this is a driver from Dr.Jones, if you know him.
http://drjones.nerdcamp.net/

and this is the Chopper-Dropin i made for this light. you dont need it for the XP-E2 with 1,5A, but its necessary for a XP-G2 with 3,5A.




best regards,

Michael


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the look of the light. It has a beefy look & a slick driver. Trits factory installed or user installed? It would be cool with Blue after Glow. Then there is the price? What is the LL price on this jewel? 

I can imagine that it will have a warm welcome among the blue led crowd. Wait..............is there a blue led crowd? :thinking:


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you. The trits are installed by me, i am working on blue gitd. I get the lights in original state vom LL. Then i offer these 11 lights with custom configuration in the german "Taschenlampen-Forum". There Were sold out within 2 hours. The price was 90 Euro.

Best regards, Michael


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 20, 2014)

Do the drivers use constant current to the LED?

Bill


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 20, 2014)

No, there is a PW modulation for the different modes.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 20, 2014)

RC-Lights said:


> this is a driver from Dr.Jones, if you know him.
> http://drjones.nerdcamp.net/
> 
> and this is the Chopper-Dropin i made for this light.



Oh I see, this is a custom one by you, sorry thought this was one of LL's offerings. Nice work, especially the trits.


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Michael ...........my honest first impressions as i have missed this was "is it a custom $500-$1000 light" i double checked title and of course its the F1........

It looks stunning imho,i like the F1 design anyway,but the coating/ano just makes it look better imo again.

The blue LED admittedly i dont have much use for but it looks  i really like it,use or not for blue LED tbh i dont care!!! :laughing: i would love one and congrats on the limited F1. I know it would be a great talking point at any flashaholics meet:thumbsup:


----------



## RC-Lights (Oct 21, 2014)

ven said:


> Hi Michael ...........my honest first impressions as i have missed this was "is it a custom $500-$1000 light" i double checked title and of course its the F1........
> 
> It looks stunning imho,i like the F1 design anyway,but the coating/ano just makes it look better imo again.
> 
> The blue LED admittedly i dont have much use for but it looks  i really like it,use or not for blue LED tbh i dont care!!! :laughing: i would love one and congrats on the limited F1. I know it would be a great talking point at any flashaholics meet:thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 23, 2018)

I was looking up reviews for the white F1 and thought mine was defective for not having the blue trits in it. Very nice mod.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, cool light and mod.


----------

